# everyone going to 2010 Mud nats.....



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

Id like to set up a meet time and place for all of us M.I.M.B.'s that are going to nats this year. Im anxious to meet some of u and see some of ur bikes. This year its just gonna be me, my fiancee and my lil sister goin. We wanted to meet up and maybe ride with u guys while were there. We're getting there Thursday morning hopefully before noon. Any suggestions on a time and place to meet?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i think me and some friends will be there either thursday night or friday morning depends... but yes for sure we need to meet up


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

ill prolly be there friday morning if you want to meet up somewhere


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

we will talk muddnfool


----------



## Chawraw (Mar 1, 2010)

its kinda tuff to say lets meet somewhere but im down to holla at some good ole boys...I have a General lee truck and just painted my brute force orange and getting my stickers tomorrow so if you see me say whats up I read your blog my name is Roy any suggestions on a meeting spot though let me know I have never been there I was going to go to Shiloh Ridge but do you guys think this spot is better? see ya sooooooooon


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

IMO Mud Creek is the best park to ride. Its got stuff for everybody and it is huge. It has good deep water holes to rinse off ur bike and radiator and tons of mud and trails. Ill be there camping in a tent somewhere not sure where ill be just yet. But ill have a black brute, red canam and a black honda 500 with me. My # is 318-Six08-0859 if u guys wanna give me a holla. Ill be happy to meet and ride with new people. We have decided to go thursday friday and leave saturday night cause my mother says she cant watch the kids the whole time so i hope to see u guys out there.


----------

